# Next SpiderVerse Movie



## Judge Spear (Dec 4, 2021)

HOLY SHIT! It's SPIDERMAN! 8D


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1467298928387186692


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jan 18, 2022)

I'm just hoping they actually put Japanese Supaidaman in it.


----------



## Hoodwinks (Jan 18, 2022)

I'm excited to see it!


----------



## DominantSubdivision (Jan 19, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I'm just hoping they actually put Japanese Supaidaman in it.
> View attachment 126219


Im also hoping for some og tokusatsu spiderman.


----------



## Mambi (Jan 19, 2022)

DominantSubdivision said:


> Im also hoping for some og tokusatsu spiderman.



Me too, I wanna see the spider-robot mech in modern day effects! (for real, spiderman had a giant mech, I swear! Hilarious misjudging the character.)









						Leopardon
					

Leopardon was a giant robot that Spider-Man used to defeat his enemies. Later Takuya was recruited into the Spider-Army. He used Leopardon to oppose Solus, but the robot was easily destroyed by Solus' Cosmic Power. Its remains were recovered by Lady Spider and Spider-Man 2099, who rebuilt it and...




					marvel.fandom.com


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 21, 2022)

Some Way Home XD


----------

